# Rockcastle River, Ky



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I went down and fished for one day. I caught several rock bass, five smallmouth bass most were around twelve inches, and six largemouth bass. I caught one big largemouth that weighed three pounds. Ronnie


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice job! Is that the river by Laurel Lake? I have heard there are some good walleye in that river!


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I heard there were walleye there too. I went there because locals said there is striped bass because it is a decently deep river. I had one strip chase a rattle trap that went around twenty pounds. The river is loaded with smallies. I went mid day. I did lose a two pound smallie. My wifes family has a condo on cumberland. I will be heading back down soon. It is like heaven down there. There are so many smallie streams. I fished another creek too and did pretty good. Ronnie


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Was the river big enough for a bass boat? Any idea about boat ramps or access? I would like to make a weekend trip there someday soon.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

They had a boat ramp but I think it is too narrow for a bass boat, plus the water is lower due to the construction on the dam. It is good for canoe and kayak fisherman like myself. Also it has some giant bolders. They would kill props. Ronnie


----------

